# Bill Gates. “The honeymoon period of tech has come to an end.”



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/bill-gates-super-successful-held-041636204.html

But the "honeymoon period of tech", he admits, has now come to an end. Gates says he believes technology companies should be better regulated and its impacts (particularly on young people) better understood; through its Duty of Care campaign, the Telegraph has been calling for digital companies to have a legal obligation to protect children using their services.

The technological age has also engendered a crisis in western democracy, with society appearing increasingly polarised. Gates admits he finds the current lack of trust in the press, academia and politicians "a little scary". So, too, the trend to be "more nationalistic and inward looking and less global"; something embodied in the US President's policy of 'America First' and, he says, to a lesser extent, Brexit.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

This should be in the technology forum, not autonomous.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mods can you move?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

They won't see it unless you @them or hit alert and ask for it to be moved.


----------

